# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Başbakan erdoğan, gül, barzani, arınç, hangi cemaat'ten?

## anau

BAŞBAKAN ERDOĞAN HANGİ CEMAAT'TEN?

Bu Habere İnanamayacaksınız...
BAŞBAKAN ERDOĞAN HANGİ CEMAAT'TEN? banner12
Belki Başbakan Bu Soruya Bir Cevap Verebilir…
Başbakan Fettullah Gülen Cemaati’ni Haşhaşilere benzetti…
Yeni bu Cemaat suikastçı, öyle ya Haşhaşiler tarihte adları suikastlarla geçiyor.

Peki ya Başbakan, Başbakan hangi Cemaat’ten?



Başbakan Erdoğan Halid-i Cemaati’nden…
Gümüşhanevi Tekkesi'nden...
Nakşibendi değil, apayrı bir Cemaat…
İçinde Nakşi de var, Kadiri de…
İçinde Kübrevi de var, Ciştiye de var, Sühreverdi de var…
İçinde diğer inanç öğretileri de var, apayrı bir Cemaat…
Bu Cemaat’in bilinen son halifesi Mevlana Halid…
Halid Süleymaniyeli…
Hindistan’a gider, Abdullah Dıhlevi’den icazet alır, beş tarikatın halifesi unvanıyla…
Döner Süleymaniye’ye, ilk halife Abdusselam Barzani olur yani Mesud Barzani’nin dedesi...
İkinci halifesi Şemdinli’den Seyit Taha olur, o da Şeyh Ubeydullah’ın babası, Seyit Abdulkadir’in dedesi…
Şimdi bu Başbakan’ın Cemaati’ne yakından bakabiliriz…
Şeyh Ubeydullah, 1880’de Osmanlı’ya isyan eder, Girit’e sürgün edilir.
Şeyh Abdusselam Barzani, Osmanlı’ya 1907’de isyan eder, yakalanır, yargılanır ve asılır…
Seyit Abdulkadir, 1920’de Cumhuriyet Ordularına isyan eder, Koçgiri’de…
Seyit Abdulkadir, 1925’te Cumhuriyet’e isyan eder, Diyarbakır’da, yakalanır, yargılanır ve asılır…
Daha bitmedi, Başbakan’ın Cemaati’nin dahası var… 

Anadolu’daki isyanlar başarısız olunca, bu isyandan kaçanlar Lübnan’da Hoybun adlı bir gizli örgüt kurar, Ermeni Taşnaksutyun Örgütü ile Türklere ve Cumhuriyet’e karşı işbirliği yapar.
Bu Hoybun Örgütü 1930’da Ağrı’da isyan çıkartır…
Bu isyana destek için, Molla Mustafa Barzani Dağlıca’da karakolumuza saldırır, dört askerimizi şehit eder.
Ve bu Cemaat’in kolları PKK’yı kurar, Türkiye’ de hala bu Cemaat’in etkisinde sürüklenir durur.
İşte Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Halid-i Cemaati'nin önde gelenlerinin öyküsü kısaca budur!
Daha ne diyelim…
Erdal Sarızeybek
Kaynak: Cemaat ve Barzani

----------

